

False hope: most trading strategies are not tested rigorously enough - yawaramin
http://www.economist.com/news/finance-and-economics/21644202-most-trading-strategies-are-not-tested-rigorously-enough-false-hope?fsrc=scn%2Ftw%2Fte%2Fpe%2Fed%2Ffalsehope

======
yawaramin
On a related note, excerpt of FBI interview of Sergey Aleynikov, the 'Goldman
Sachs hacker':

    
    
        “You weren’t interested in how they made hundreds of millions of dollars?” asked someone else.
    
        “Not really,” said Serge. “It’s all one big gamble, one way or another.”

